# Empfehlung für Firewall , was ist gut und schlecht ?



## Krusty-Ac (3. April 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe irgentwie ein Problem!?
Ich brauch eine empfehlung für eine Firewall !
Zur zeit benutze ich die Firewall von Windows , die beim SP2 dabei war!
Aber viele meiner Freunde benutzen andere!
Der eine die von seinem Router , der andere Norton Internet Security ...
aber ich hab keine ahung was gut oder schlecht ist!
Ich habe mich auch mal einbischen in Internet umgeguckt
Da taucht ziemlich oft der name : Kerio , Zonelabs , Zone Alarm und Sygate auf
Also leute... Bitte helft mir !
Am schönsten währe auch eine Firewall wo man Ports öffnene und schliessen kann , 
Programme Blockieren und Zulassen kann!
Danke für JEDE Antwort !

CYA.... Krusty-Ac

PS: Falls diese Sache in der Falschen Kategorie ist , bitte löscht sie nicht , sondern Verscheibt sie , DANKE !


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. April 2005)

Am besten ist auf jeden Fall eine Firewall die zwischen Deinem Rechner und dem Internet ist. Soll heissen, keine Desktop-Firewall.
Ich persoenlich setze da auf einen Linux-Rechner der fuer mich als Router fungiert. Das setzt natuerlich entsprechende Linux-Kenntnisse voraus ist aber meines Erachtens nach besser als ein eigenstaendiger Router da man da nie wirklich weiss was abgeht.
Bei fehlenden Linux-Kenntnissen ist natuerlich ein Router auch nicht schlecht.
Was bei beiden Loesungen wohl nicht gehen wird ist spezielle Programme zuzulassen oder zu blockieren, da fuer den Router/Linux-Server einfach nur IP-Pakete ankommen und anhand der Infos im Paket entschieden wird was damit passiert.


----------



## generador (3. April 2005)

Ich hatte mal ne Zeitlang die Agnitum Outpost drauf
Die war nicht schlecht aber momentan fahre ich ohne Firewall und hatte seitdem auch keine Probleme mit meinem Rechner (Virescanner läuft natürlich)

Das einzige ist die Konfiguration ist teilweise gewöhnungsbedürftig aber es klappt ganz gut wenn mal mal weiss wies geht und noch dazu ist die 1.0er kostenlos


----------



## JackyD (3. April 2005)

Ich hab nen Router dazwischen, und benutze noch Norton Internet Security, da kann man bestimmten Programmen erlauben aufs Internet zuzugreifen und anderen wieder rum nicht. Mit Ports müsste eich übern Router gehen, dass dort bestimmte Ports, wei z.B. der Port für VPN oder so freigeschaltet wird.

[Edit]:
Du musst nicht unbedingt die Internet Security nehmen, die Firewall müsste es auch einzeln geben. Weil der Virenscanner hat in Tests immer nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Es dauert sehr lange, wenn ein Virus auftaucht, bis nen Update da isch so ca. 16 hat sich bei den letzten test ergeben, war damit auf den hintersten Plätzen und er scannt sehr langsam, das bremmst den rechner richtig aus.


----------



## ESM (3. April 2005)

Ich sitze auch hinter einem Router mit integ. Firewall.
Wenn du eine Desktop-Firewall suchst, kannst du bei Sygate auf der Page ( http://www.sygate.de ) eine Firewall 30 Tage lang kostenlos testen. MIr gefiel die damals sehr gut.
MfG


----------



## Krusty-Ac (3. April 2005)

Was versteht man denn unter desktop Firewall ?

Ist die Testvervion den über die 30 Tage eine Vollversion ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. April 2005)

Eine Desktop-Firewall ist ein Windows-Programm was auf Deinem Rechner laeuft und versucht den Netzwerkverkehr zu regulieren.


----------



## boesewicht (3. April 2005)

Mahlzeit ! 

ne Desktop  FW is ein Programm welches auf der Clientmaschine (Deinem PC :> ) läuft. Hardware FW bieten sehr Vorteile gegenüber Desktop Firewalls. (so nen Router mit Firewall gibts auch schon ab 25 Euro auf ebay  )


----------



## Norbert Eder (3. April 2005)

Wer recht offen fragt bekommt viele Antworten. Aber sind alle Antworten auch sinnvoll?

Linux-Router inkl. Firewall:
Für 1-2 Geräte, die dahinter sind, ists übertrieben. Das Teil muss ständig laufen, wenn einer der Rechner ins Internet will. Für gewöhnlich läuft das Teil ohnehin durch und braucht Strom. Selbst eine Uralt-Kiste braucht Strom und aufs Jahr gerechnet ists schon icht so wenig.

Router mit inkl. Firewall:
Ist auf lange Sicht gesehen sicherlich billiger als der Linux-Router. Sobald ein Router zwischen Internet und Rechner hängt, wirds für den Angreifer ohnehin schon schwieriger. Mit inkl. Firewall kann man sich dann recht gut schützen. Wobei, Trojaner etc. natürlich ohne IDS  nach wie vor machen können was sie wollen (meistens).

Desktop-Firewall:
Es gibt immer bessere Systeme. Es wird auch immer Leute geben, die sagen, dass sie schlecht sind. Für einen Home-User reicht sie jedoch. Es hängt natürlich wieder davon ab, wie sich die Firewall ins System hängt. Ich persönlich würde hier die Agnitum Outpost empfehlen und zwar die käuflich zu erwerbende Variante, was sich aber bei einem Preis von ca. 50 Euro nicht wirklich tief in den Geldbeutel schlägt.

Zusammenfassend:
Gedanken machen, was geschützt werden soll. Ein Netzwerk von einigen Rechnern, ein einzelner PC und entsprechend entscheiden was Sinn macht und was nicht. Logisches Nachdenken hilft einem da sehr. Vor allem, wenn man nur einen einzigen Rechner hat, wird man sich keinen zweiten hinstellen, der Firewall spielt.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (3. April 2005)

OK. Danke für eure Nachrichten!
Ich denke mal das eine Desktop Firewall für mich das richtig ist!
Aber welche ? Sygate ? Norton ? ZoneAlarme oder ... ?
Ich hab wirklich nicht so viel Ahnung!
Bitte sagt mir mal welche wirklich gut


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. April 2005)

Schlimmer als Norton kanns eh nicht werden *hust*

Empfehlen kann dich keine, aber abraten auf jeden fall von Norton und Kerio.


----------



## Norbert Eder (3. April 2005)

Norten ist wirklcih nicht gut.

Wie gesagt, Agnitum Outpost ist Wahl Nummer 1. Die Kerio ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht. In beiden Fällen sollte man sich aber zuerst über Firewalls, Rules etc. genauer informieren - was eigentlich in jedem Fall gemacht werden sollte, da eine Firewall nichts bringt, wenn man sich mit der Materie nicht auskennt.


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. April 2005)

Also Kerio ist extremst übel.
Ich hatte das Ding selber schon im Einsatz auf einigen PCs.
Nichtnur dass sie in den Logfiles sinnlose Warnungen anzeigt wo nicht der geringste Grund besteht.
Auch passiert es des öfteren das Kerio plötzlich 99% CPU Last fordert und das System in die Knie zwingt, und das bei normalem Surfverhalten.
Und das passiert nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Attacken ( Ping of Death ) oder sowas, sondern auch wenn der PC garnicht an das internet angebunden ist..

Von Kerio kann ich Jedem nur abraten, ich und mein Freundeskreis haben damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...


Edit: Da hat Thomas Lindner mich eben an Etwas erinnert.

Kaspersky Firewall hat genau das selbe Probleme, unter Windows XP, Windows 2000 und Windows 2003 führt sie zu Bluescreens wenn NetBios aktiviert ist ( was es glaube ich standarmäsig auch ist )
Die wurde zwar nicht erwähnt, aber es sollte trotzdem mal erwähnt werden


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. April 2005)

Ich möchte eine konkrete Meinung nicht abgegen, aber eines möchte ich erwähnen, da auch die Agnitum Firefall genannt wurde und diese verursacht unter bestimmten Konfigurationen unter Winndows XP ( inkl. Servicepack II ) Probleme, die sich mit einem BlueScreen bemerkbar machen, also würde ich davon abraten.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (3. April 2005)

Ja gut... 
Ich weis jetzt was ich nicht nehem sollte!
Aber was soll ich nehmen ? ^^


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. April 2005)

Da Kerio und Agnitum schonmal auscheiden und ZoneAlarm eh für'n  ist, wird die Produktliste schonmal kürzer - von Norton würde ich aus verschiedenen Gründen, die ich jetzt mal auslassen möchte abraten, also bleiben noch die Konkurenzprodukte.

Sorry, eine genaue Produktempfehlung ist nicht möglich und auch niucht sinnvoll, da du eine Firewal nach deinem Surfverhalten / Kenntnisstand, etc. auswählen solltest.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (4. April 2005)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal Sygate Personal Firewall runtergeladen!
Die ist nicht schlecht!
Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Krusty-Ac (6. April 2005)

was ist los ?! 
keiner mal davon gehört ?


----------



## xCondoRx (6. April 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> besser als ein eigenstaendiger Router da man da nie wirklich weiss was abgeht..


Kannst du mir mal erklären worauf du diese Aussage stützt? Wobei weisst du denn nicht, was abgeht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2005)

Bei einem Linux-Router sind die Moeglichkeiten vom Logging einfach wesentlich besser.
Somit kann ich wesentlich besser kontrollieren was ablaeuft, mit ULOG kann ich sogar in eine MySQL-Datenbank loggen und das z.B. ueber ein schickes, mit PHP gestricktes, Web-Interface ausgeben.
Weiterhin sind die Moeglichkeiten zur Einstellung wesentlich flexibler und umfangreicher, und vor allem werden keine Begriffe an Stellen genutzt wo sie nichts zu suchen haben. Denn wenn anstelle von Port-Forwarding der Begriff DMZ genutzt wird ist das schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## xCondoRx (7. April 2005)

Ich kenn leider kein Beispiel bei dem es so ist, kann da also leider nicht viel zu sagen ausser, dass mir sowas noch nicht untergekommen ist.. Abgesehen davon gibt es solche und solche .. Und die Funktionen mit MySQL, über den Sinn das vom Router erledigen zu lassen grübel ich immernoch..


----------



## rsspider (7. April 2005)

Hallo,

na das sieht ja hier nach Grundsatzdiskussion aus.
Mein Tip: Bei einem Rechner online, ist die beste Firewall --> keine Firewall. Habe seit einem halbe Jahr keine Firewall mehr installiert und es ist mir noch nix passiert. Virenscanner ist unverzichtbar sowie ein Spywaresearcher. 
Ausserdem sollte man seine sensiblen Daten e auf Offliniensystemen speichern. 

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## xCondoRx (7. April 2005)

rsspider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> na das sieht ja hier nach Grundsatzdiskussion aus.
> Mein Tip: Bei einem Rechner online, ist die beste Firewall --> keine Firewall. Habe seit einem halbe Jahr keine Firewall mehr installiert und es ist mir noch nix passiert. Virenscanner ist unverzichtbar sowie ein Spywaresearcher.
> ...


Ganz toll.. Und auf deine Freigaben kann jeder rauf wie er lustig ist.. Oder Würmer die sich verbreiten wie ein Lauffeuer, weil die Signatur deiner AntiViren Software nicht aktuell genug ist und du dem Wurm dadurch unwissentlich bei der Vebreitung hilfst.. oder oder oder.. Den Tipp finde ich nun total daneben..


----------



## rsspider (7. April 2005)

deshalb auch nur ein Tip. Eine Firewall bremst immer das System und Performance ist mir wichtiger. Und auf meine Freigaben, bitte, wer will kann drauf zugreifen. Wuermer und Viren hat ich noch keinen seit dem. 

Okay ich formuliere es neu. Eine Firewall ist nicht zwingent noetig.
Aber wenn doch, koennte ich die _Trinity_  empfehlen, diese frist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht ganz soviel Performance und flippt bei richtiger Einstellung nicht gleich bei jedem Netzrauschen aus. Fuer private Kunden kostenlos.

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## xCondoRx (7. April 2005)

rsspider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deshalb auch nur ein Tip. Eine Firewall bremst immer das System und Performance ist mir wichtiger. Und auf meine Freigaben, bitte, wer will kann drauf zugreifen. Wuermer und Viren hat ich noch keinen seit dem.
> 
> Okay ich formuliere es neu. Eine Firewall ist nicht zwingent noetig.
> Aber wenn doch, koennte ich die _Trinity_  empfehlen, diese frist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht ganz soviel Performance und flippt bei richtiger Einstellung nicht gleich bei jedem Netzrauschen aus. Fuer private Kunden kostenlos.
> ...


Das hat vielleicht vor einigen Jahren noch eine Rolle gespielt, als man noch den guten alten K6-2 mit 450 MHz hatte.. bei den heutigen Rechnern ist das weniger ein Problem.. Da muss ich sagen, dass Virenscanner viel mehr Ressourcen verbrauchen und den benutzt du doch auch.. Abgesehen davon sind so ziemlich alle Firewalls bei richtiger Konfiguration nicht gleich auf Hochtouren bei jedem "Netzrauschen".. Und ja, zwingend nötig ist sie mit Sicherheit nicht, genauso wenig wie ein Virenscanner.. Aber es erleichtert das Leben ungemein.. Aber einen Virenscanner scheinst du ja auch nicht zu brauchen, wenn du seit einem halben Jahr kein Virus oder Wurm hattest.. Und trotzdem benutzt du den..


----------



## rsspider (7. April 2005)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hat vielleicht vor einigen Jahren noch eine Rolle gespielt, als man noch den guten alten K6-2 mit 450 MHz hatte.. bei den heutigen Rechnern ist das weniger ein Problem.. Da muss ich sagen, dass Virenscanner viel mehr Ressourcen verbrauchen und den benutzt du doch auch.. Abgesehen davon sind so ziemlich alle Firewalls bei richtiger Konfiguration nicht gleich auf Hochtouren bei jedem "Netzrauschen".. Und ja, zwingend nötig ist sie mit Sicherheit nicht, genauso wenig wie ein Virenscanner.. Aber es erleichtert das Leben ungemein.. Aber einen Virenscanner scheinst du ja auch nicht zu brauchen, wenn du seit einem halben Jahr kein Virus oder Wurm hattest.. Und trotzdem benutzt du den..


 
nun ja, das wuerde ich nicht behaupten, das ein Virusscanner nicht noetig ist. Firewall ist zur Vorbeugung und ein Virusscanner ist mehr oder wenig zu Behandlung. Also eins von beiden ist notwendig. Sehe ich das richtig? Entweder lass ich nix rein oder ich vernichte es wenn es drin ist.
Und zu Performance eines Virenscanners. Hat man Live-Protection aktiviert, ja dann bremst er ungemein. Aber wenn das Ding einmal in der Nacht Startet und die Platte durchsucht stoert mich das keineswegs...

Wie von anderen Usern schon oeffter hier beschrieben ist es immer noch am sichersten ohne Administratorrechte surfen zu gehen. 

Na und bevor wir uns die Gruende Dafuer/Dagegen um die Ohren werfen, lassen wir es mal dabei und ich entschuldige mich fuer meinen Tip  

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## Cornald (7. April 2005)

Naja, es dürfte eigentlich ohne Firewall gehen. Das Konzept und die Regelmässige Pflege/Kontrolle sind entscheidend. 
Bei http://dingens.org/ gibts dazu ein paar passende Sätze.
Ich für meinen Teil versteck mich lieber hinter einem Linux/Router auch wenn der ein bissl Strom frisst.  Ich hab den Ipcop (http://vv.w.w.ipcop.de) aufgesetzt und hab bisher keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Allerdings, wie Eingangs geschrieben, Konzept + Pflege müssen schon sein, bzw. nachdenken vor dem nächsten Klick auf einen Email Anhang.

Gruß


----------



## xCondoRx (8. April 2005)

rsspider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Entweder lass ich nix rein oder ich vernichte es wenn es drin ist.


Genau das habe ich gemeint. Man kann leider nicht davon ausgehen, das die Signaturen immer aktuell sind. Das ist einfach unmöglich. Und so könnte es dann doch passieren, dass du, ohne es zu wollen, bei der Verbreitung eines Wurmes behilflich bist.


----------

